# Family Grouping + Master Keys



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if family grouping are the same as the master key techniques??  

It would sure explain the relationships between the family grouping and if you consider the rearrangemet concept you could come up with the variations!!
(i.e. where you step + what foot, in, out, up down, and the count)

Any thoughts about this???
 :asian:  :idunno:  :jedi1:


----------

